# The Urban Grape Minikin V1.5 Combo - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Switch Edition Urban Grape Minikin + 60ml Urban Grape





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...urple-white-urban-grape-deal-minikin-1-5-150w

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> Switch Edition Urban Grape Minikin + 60ml Urban Grape
> 
> View attachment 59222
> View attachment 59223
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...urple-white-urban-grape-deal-minikin-1-5-150w


Very very cool!


----------



## shaunnadan

saw this up close today and i have to say that the pictures do not do this any justice!

without a doubt the absolute best colour combination i have ever seen !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras

Very cool.....
I would love a white battery door for my black 1.5 , any chance of getting one from you guys ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Doors we are working on getting but nothing as of yet. Not sure when they will release doors on their own.


----------



## Migs

What looks better, I cant make up my mind...


----------



## JsPLAYn

I've seem the maroon gloss and pearl white combo. . To die for 

Until I saw this 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Kalashnikov

Going to be holding out on the minikin as colours seem to be coming in. Will wait till they all in. But if the olive green one comes im there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Kalashnikov said:


> Going to be holding out on the minikin as colours seem to be coming in. Will wait till they all in. But if the olive green one comes im there



Really? Out of all the colours olive green?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Clouds4Days said:


> Really? Out of all the colours olive green?


You gotta admit it looks cool. Or maybe im weird lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Sir Vape the switch masters of note!

Got my switch Rolo from them a while back and love it




Now this switch minikin looks very appealing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Kalashnikov said:


> You gotta admit it looks cool. Or maybe im weird lol
> View attachment 59475
> View attachment 59476



It actually doesnt look bad at all.
Im just in love with the Red one though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

@Keyaam has the olive green minikin

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Blue, champagne and new black texture colour have shipped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> Blue, champagne and new black texture colour have shipped



Oooooooo Champagne? Oooooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Also these Finger Print magnet edition ones look pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek

Big thanks to the Sir Vape team, I gave up on the Red one to arrive and went with the grape edition. 

Pictures cannot show the beauty of this mod, but I will try at least once 



I am very happy with it! 
The purple has the rubberised finish and white is clear. Together it just works so well!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DrSirus-88

Nimatek said:


> Big thanks to the Sir Vape team, I gave up on the Red one to arrive and went with the grape edition.
> 
> Pictures cannot show the beauty of this mod, but I will try at least once
> View attachment 59958
> 
> 
> I am very happy with it!
> The purple has the rubberised finish and white is clear. Together it just works so well!



Can't wait - mine is on its way T - minus tomorrow morning 8am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

WINNER!!!!! Looking awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------

